# Dart frog lighting



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

I am thinking of maybe getting into keeping darts, I just have some questions about the lighting I would need!

So I have read alot of other threads about the lighting requirements for dart frogs and I am hoping that someone can help me decide what is the best to get.

I understand that most people suggest UV lighting is recommended but optional?

I was wondering if this would do the job, AR Compact Natural Sunlight Lamp 20W - UV Lights - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop 
Would plants still grow with this one lamp?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

If you only have the capacity for one lamp i would recommend a 13w arcadia jungle dawn. Good supplementation is the key to healthy frogs, some very successful dart keepers have never had UV over their frogs and haven't seen any negative effects. If you have room for 2 lamps then maybe you could go with a UV bulb, but really it isn't vital.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

As always I am happy to help,

I will need to know species and viv dims,

As said though Arcadia Jungle dawn will cause your plants to rock and roll, we then add in a separate lamp to provide UV energy in a measured and balanced way

John


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> As always I am happy to help,
> 
> ...


I think i will go with the jungle dawn! I already have a big wooden viv would that work or should I go for glass? The viv must be about 70x60x70

Thanks alot!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

You will need a glass viv, speak to dale at dms vivaria DMS Vivaria - Home to get you a custom built glass viv especially made for darts. 

For that size viv, you will need two lights really, maybe a dual t5ho system with reflectors or in a nice luminare would suit better. Then you can get one standard 6500k bulb like this T5 Lumilux High Output and a UV bulb that John will recommend


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> You will need a glass viv, speak to dale at dms vivaria DMS Vivaria - Home to get you a custom built glass viv especially made for darts.
> 
> For that size viv, you will need two lights really, maybe a dual t5ho system with reflectors or in a nice luminare would suit better. Then you can get one standard 6500k bulb like this T5 Lumilux High Output and a UV bulb that John will recommend


I found a nice glass 60x45x45 viv in my garage, will that do the job with the one 6500k bulb? 

Thanks


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is it an exo terra bud? You can make them work, but you will need to do some modifications. 

where are you located? I have an exo terra 60cm dual canopy that I could sell you for really cheap, I just can't be arsed to post it :lol2:


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

It is a swell terrarium, Very similar to an exo terra, You can look at it on there website Swell Terrarium 60 x 45 x 45 cm | Swell Reptiles

I'm located in somerset, Around 2-3 hours from London.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would hazard a guess that it will need the same modifications an exo would, so the top mesh will need to be replaced 50% glass and 50% new stainless steel fruit fly mesh. The front vent will have to be siliconed over and some airline tubing to go on the edges of the doors to close the gaps. See its quite a bit of work :lol2:

I think that maybe 2 of the 9w jungle dawns would be best for that sized viv...


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

That is quite a lot of work :lol2:

So you would suggest the jungle dawns with no extra uv bulbs or anything? I would prefer less lights so that suits me :2thumb:

I could always experiment in the future with uv lighting!

Thanks!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't suggest against it lol. I will just tell you that neither of my current vivs have uv. The third one I have set up will have UV, but that is due to the species the viv will be for are known to live high up on exposed rock faces, so they naturally will get more UV :lol2: it's a bit of an open discussion about UV , similar to the discussion on providing UV for leopard geckos.. 

Two 9w jungle dawns would light that viv suitably, get a dual canopy and its only one plug still :2thumb:


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm hearing alot of good things about repashy calcium+ for dusting? 
(possibly the worst question I have ever asked incoming) Is this what everyone is talking about? Repashy Calcium Plus | Swell Reptiles
All these tubs and bottles with frogs on and its the one with a gecko on! :lol2:

I think I will end up getting it from dartfrog anyways as I'm about to order some plants etc. :2thumb:

I started modifying the viv and would a clear acrylic sheet work for the mesh at the top instead of glass? 
I'm thinking something like this 6mm Clear Acrylic Sheet
However I was thinking because of the dual canopy on top of half the mesh would I not need to replace it with anything?

I ordered the lights and I can't wait to start growing the viv out with some plants!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi

this is a very small part of my research Dappled light for small amphibians : Arcadia Reptile

john


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Acrylic will work if it was just cut and then sat on top of the mesh. It warps under high humidity. 

You want to replace the mesh for two reasons

A) it is big enough for flies to escape

B) It rusts with high humidity. It isn't proper stainless steel. 

Repashy calcium plus http://www.repashy.co.uk/lilly-exotics/calcium-plus 

Get it direct from them, you get a good price and free postage.


----------



## Orlex (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi , I am not read true all of topic, but answering in your main question about lights.
In begging I asked same question,now in hobby for one year, keeping : dendrobates,tinctorius, ranitomeya,pumilio,kept auratus, and not using uv lamps, using just good source lamps like my best find day light bulb,which makes all moss grow like crazy and also have jungle dawn, which is making me happy also, dont know what secret in there but plants love it aslo  It just little bit expensive I think if needed to be replaced every year, but its probably rumors. 
So as long you give frogs Repashy Calcium Plus ( http://www.joshsfrogs.com/media/cat...b8d27136e95/c/a/calcium_plus_white_9105sm.jpg ) with every feeding and twice in month Repashy Vitamin A ( http://www.repashy.co.uk/images/largeimg/16_7B772.jpg ) , will be ok.
Its works for us, we got this information from other frog keepers, so hopefully it helps to you as well.
Also its rumors that UV not pass true all types of glass.


Mantas


----------

